

Show HN: Send your SO some romance/sex coupons to their Passbook for V Day - callmeed
http://www.romancepass.com/

======
callmeed
FYI this is hosted on one of those $5 VPSs at Digital Ocean (discussed here
yesterday). Let me know if you have any questions or ideas for more coupons.

